# outdoors wedding ideas



## banqueteer (Feb 8, 2001)

I'm helping a friend decorate for an outside wedding. Have you seen any decorating ideas that stick out in your mind that were unique?
Her daughter was proposed to at the Butterfly House, so I'm sure that will have to play in some where.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

What climate/weather/season are you anticipating? Please give us a clue to that.


----------



## banqueteer (Feb 8, 2001)

It's going to in the midwest in June and it's very humid here about that time.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

a butterfly release is cool... I just did an event where they were set free!!! Where is the reception going to be?
If you have not been to Aries Rental in a whole check out their showroom. I really like double voltifs....large one on the outside with rock salt or dried peas on the bottom then the smaller voltif in the middle. you can get gauzy table clothes to drape on the food tables>>>who is doing the cake.


----------

